# North Florida



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm very interested to hear how things are going at the North Florida Trial.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

The Open finished this morning with nine dogs left to run. Callbacks to the land blind were 27 dogs: 1,3,6,7,11,12,14,17,21,22,23,28,29,32,33,35,36,38,45,47,48,49,50,52,54,57,58. The test was a wide open triple, center retired using all hen phesants.

Land blind was past a poison bird, through a tiny water filled pot hole..up and out up a hill. Sixteen made the cut to the water blind:
1,6,11,12,21,22,23,29,32,35,38,45,47,52,58


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for that update. Any word on Amateur and Derby?

Marty


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Any derby results? 

Thanks!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

They had only finished two land tests in the Derby at the end of the day.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Just got the word that Goldbriars Copper Bullet won the Derby. He is owned and handled by Joe Wattleworth and is now on the Derby list...Go Joe and Copper!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO COPPER!!!!!!!! Congratulations to Joe and Dorothy!
Your buddies,
Hoss and Becky


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Copper for that derby win!!!

Hey, where's Judy Chute - hope she's got her pom poms out!!! :wink: 

Paula


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Do you happen to know about the other placements on the Derby?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Joe and Dottie!!!!!!*

GREAT news with Copper!!! Way to go...

Kassie asks regularly if I've heard how you are and how things are going.

She'll be thrilled!!!!

All the best, and congrats to Kevin Cheff on this one!

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

*Copper*

Way to go Joe and Copper!! And Congrats to Bev Burns/ Richard and Connie Dresser whose Phoenix and Ida Reds All The Way Mae produced 3 goldens on the Derby List!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> Just got the word that Goldbriars Copper Bullet won the Derby. He is owned and handled by Joe Wattleworth and is now on the Derby list...Go Joe and Copper!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## cpep (Apr 11, 2005)

Does anyone have the full results from the trial? Thanks


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I believe that The Springwaters Ragin' Storm (Stormy) owned by RTF's own Ragin'StormRetrievers (Bobby Davidson) finished in the Derby with a JAM -- congrats to Stormy from her "big" brother Maxx


----------

